# World of Warcraft Login Problem



## xatr (Jan 28, 2011)

hi guys, 

my location is Sharjah and using Etisalat Internet connection.
i am trying to login World Of Warcraft but it stuck at "SUCCESS" and cannot retrieve my characters from server.. please advice what to do to connect WOW Europe server..

I was using wow at my home town without any obstacle but ever since i m in UAE, not able to login WoW..


please advice UAE world of warcraft user


----------



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

xatr said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my location is Sharjah and using Etisalat Internet connection.
> i am trying to login World Of Warcraft but it stuck at "SUCCESS" and cannot retrieve my characters from server.. please advice what to do to connect WOW Europe server..
> ...



Hey man I think you should copy/paste this thread in the World of Warcraft forums. You can send an e-mail to them as well or you can definitely get an accurate reply in warcraft forums in regards to your problem with login issues from a player in Middle East. You can try calling Etisalat as well and ask them.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

Agreed. Might want to check with the video game manufacturer ... Im sure they have a Middle East section on their forums, especially for that game, its practically the best-selling game of all time. 

edit: I just checked... good god... these guys have 12 million subscribers at $15.00 USD per month per subscriber. That's A LOT of cheddar. (money)


----------

